# Male AB Available



## Alison Grubb (Nov 18, 2009)

Gator is a pet quality American Bulldog who will be one year old at the end of this month. Currently weighs in around 62 pounds. Very social dog with goober butt tendencies. Has foundation obedience and I will continue to work with him until he is adopted out. French/English trained. Handler sensitive but very tractable. Loves to play fetch and go swimming and such but is also very happy just hanging out with people. NKC registered, pedigree available. Recent hip xrays look good. Crate trained and house trained. Up to date on all shots.

Any serious inquiries, please send me a PM.

These pictures are from a week or two ago:


















Thanks.


----------

